# Cigale 14 for circumnavigation



## sailingguy123 (Feb 7, 2007)

I have spent the last few months defining my criteria for my planned circumnavigation in 10 years that has a crew of 2 and occasional guests. I have come across the Cigale 14, a sturdy aluminum boat with some of the Open 60 traits that have trickled down. I will be 53 by the time I leave and my first mate will be 48.

Here is the link for more information:

Cigale 14 < Gamme Cigale < Les Gammes

Also, Blue Water Sailing Review:
Blue Water Sailing

We currently sail on a 37 foot racer/cruiser and I am comfortable singlehanding it and I know 45 feet is a somewhat harder boat for 2 people to handle (especially when keeping watch by yourself) but should still be do-able. Sail area is 106 square meters (1140 sq ft) which is typical for racer/cruiser 45 foot boats. The 7 foot draft isn't an issue for me. Tankage is also respectable at 79 gallons for fuel and 132 gallons for water although I know I'll be supplementing it with jerry cans.

Interesting features include a large seating area under the cockpit and water ballast. I am also a big fan of having the traveler behind the cockpit, which is very rare on an aft cockpit boat although it makes so much sense (once you're in the boat). There is also a spot on the back of the boat for storing the dinghy which doubles as a swim platform.

Only real hesitation at the moment is if the hull looks like it would pound going upwind (you can see pictures of the hull in the Blue Water Sailing Review). Well that and the price, but hopefully in 10 years or so there will be a used one on the market that is more within my price range. Too bad they don't make a 40 foot version of this boat.

Does anyone have any comments/experience with this somewhat unusual boat?


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

That's a fantastic boat...if you like to sail fast.

The draft can be a problem for exploring some areas. From the same shipyard you have the OVNI 445. It will not be as fast or fun to sail but it will be more pratical. However I would prefer the Allures 44 to the OVNI. It is faster.

But I have to say, I would chose the Cigale over both.

I would not count with finding a used one. There are few of them on the market...it looks like the owners don't want to sell them .

Regards

Paulo


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I agree with Paulo. Draft is the only issue. Awesome boat.


----------



## WickedRob (Apr 24, 2010)

Cigale's are a Awesome boat. I have a Cigale 16 and love it. 

The boat is easy to single hand or sail with short crew. My wife and I sail it by ourselves most of the time. The Aft solon is amazing, to sit at the table and be able to see out 270 degrees is such a joy. The boat handles better and easier than most fo the 40 foot boats that I have sailed. Nice light feel to the wheel in all conditions yet very responsive.

The designer Finot designed the 16 and then scaled the design for the 14. I have sailed both the 14 and the 16 for extended trips. The 16 has a mid travler vs the 14's aft travler. I find the Mid travler to be easier to handle than the 13 foot aft travler. 

The boat sails very well to windward. On the way up to New England we beat for several days and found the boat to be extramly stable and tracked steady. We stowed the anchors and the dingy in the chain locker to add a little wieght to the bow. In 20 knots of wind and 35 degrees to the wind we were going along at 13 to 14 knots with out the ballast tanks full. 

If you can get one of these you will not be disapointed.


----------



## bellefonte (Jan 14, 2010)

theres a 2005 used for sale. only 340,000 euro. np

Nautica Yachtmarket - Used boat, Alubat Cigale 14


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey wicked, welcome to SN, dude. Very nice ride by the way!


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

WickedRob said:


> Cigale's are a Awesome boat. I have a Cigale 16 and love it. .....
> 
> The boat sails very well to windward. On the way up to New England we beat for several days and found the boat to be extramly stable and tracked steady. ... In 20 knots of wind and 35 degrees to the wind we were going along at 13 to 14 knots with out the ballast tanks full.
> 
> If you can get one of these you will not be disapointed.


Lucky guy Unfortunately they are expensive...and very rare on the used market....

Have fun... and welcome 

Paulo


----------



## BRDuchin (Dec 10, 2003)

*Cigale 16/14*



WickedRob said:


> Cigale's are a Awesome boat. I have a Cigale 16 and love it.
> 
> The boat is easy to single hand or sail with short crew. My wife and I sail it by ourselves most of the time. The Aft solon is amazing, to sit at the table and be able to see out 270 degrees is such a joy. The boat handles better and easier than most fo the 40 foot boats that I have sailed. Nice light feel to the wheel in all conditions yet very responsive.
> 
> ...


Wicked Rob:
I'm very interested in the Cigale 16/14. I'd really appreciate an opportunity to talk with you about your boat. Outside email or phone.
Thanks,
brian


----------



## BRDuchin (Dec 10, 2003)

*Cigale 14*

Well, did you buy the Cigale 14? If so, what do you think?


----------



## Careka (Jun 18, 2010)

i will ad a page n the nexst one, Norwegian C-14 on the way around the globe


----------



## Careka (Jun 18, 2010)

and her it is

Seilsamvirket.net


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

and here are the photos:

Porta photo album


----------

